# Anyone have any experience with Namiki?



## witz1976 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a customer who is having some issues with their vanishing point FP and a sterling FP.  I know it is due to dried up inks.... however I cannot figure out for the life of me how to remove the nib on either pen so I can thoroughly clean them.  

I have been soaking them in water and have been flushing them out.  Every time I think they are clean, I set them aside to dry then I do a final flush and there is more ink.  Any tips or tricks. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chthulhu (Mar 31, 2011)

Try a solution of one part household ammonia to ten parts water, fill and empty a couple of times, fill again and let it soak for a couple of days. Depending upon what sort of ink was used in the pens and how long they've been neglected, it could take several rounds of this to get it clean. An ultrasonic bath may also be helpful if you have the means.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 31, 2011)

Really Ammonia?  I know it is diluted...but still.  Sorry if I sound ultra cautious, but two of these nibs are 18K gold and I really don't feel like messing these up.


----------



## louie68 (Mar 31, 2011)

check out www.hisnibs.com maybe he can help you.


----------



## Chthulhu (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, really ammonia, the "household" variety found in supermarkets and drug stores. You're diluting it even further and it should be harmless to the materials any of the Pilot/Namiki Capless are made from. Another alternative is a drop or two of dishwashing liquid (*not* dishwasher detergent) in a cup of water and do the same long-term soaking.


----------

